#      -2  -6-1  2010 ... ...

## scootvl

2010   ,     .   -2    (     ),   -6-1    ,    3 ,  1- , 2-   . (  "")

  ,     ,          ,   33  .    -2,    ,     -6-1,            .

,  -6-1         ,   .    ""    "",    100%,   ,      -6-1.    ?

----------


## .

> 


 
-6-1        .      - 



> -6-1.    ?

----------


## scootvl

.  ,          ,            .  , ""   ,     -6-1,   ,   ,           "" -6-1...

         ,    "" -       ???

  ,   ,      ,     " "  -6-1     ...

----------


## scootvl

,         2010 ,     ,     )))    ,          ...

       .                  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ""   ,     -6-1,


        .             ,        -        .        



> ,   ,      ,     " "  -6-1     ...


     - 5 .    ,           ?



> ???


 .

----------


## scootvl

.     ,        ,   ,  ,   ,           :Smilie:           2-   :Smilie:  

 :Big Grin: 

      ,      )))

----------


## Fraxine

> ,


  -        ,          .
   ,    ,    .

----------

-6-1.

----------

6-1 ?
     ?         ,     ?

----------


## .

**,  -6-1    .

----------

> **,  -6-1    .


  ,      ,          ,    :Frown:

----------


## .

:Frown:

----------

.    6%     -   31 ???      " "

----------


## .

.    ?          ,   .        15 ,    28

----------


## _D

-2   6-1           ?

----------


## .



----------


## scootvl

,   XML ,        ,     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## MNB

6%   ?
        .      ...

----------


## scootvl

> 6%   ?
>         .      ...


,    -6-1,      .    5    (!!!)      ..,    ,          ,      :Smilie:

----------


## liman2009

-5  -6-1   .

----------

(  3)  ,   11  2011  :Frown:      -2    ,   6-1  .   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## marycja

-6-1:
      ,  ,

----------


## olia2203

> .    ?          ,   .        15 ,    28


     01  2011

----------


## 2007

> 01  2011


 15.02.2011

----------


## olia2203

> 15.02.2011


  ,     ?       ,     . - 25 !!  .

----------


## .

.       .        :Wink:

----------


## Tigrasha

!
,     -6-1   ( ,  ).     !  :Frown: 
1) .   -  ,     ?
2)     - ?  ?
3)     -   ,    ?
4)   -    2010  ( ""   )?
5)  "   "  " ": ?       .?
6)  " "  " "  " ." -    ?   ?
 !!

----------


## romantsov

Tigrasha. -          .

----------


## gihon

> !
> ,     -6-1   ( ,  ).     !


   ,    http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_orenb_soft/6075.html   ,   ., ,    .   .       (   )), : "      ( 2010    )  :"  "      ( 2010    )  :" -         .  ,    -2

----------


## romantsov

,  gihon.  ,     ,        ?

----------


## .

*gihon*,

----------


## gihon

> ,  gihon.  ,     ,        ?


,   ..  -2    :Smilie:  (    6%  )

----------


## gihon

> *gihon*,


., !,    :Smilie:

----------


## Gala_gl

-2   ?

----------

> -2    (    6%  )


   !  ,   ? (      ).    ?

----------

gihon
, -,      140   5  6  (..   ?),    150     (. . ?)?

----------


## gihon

> gihon
> , -,      140   5  6  (..   ?),    150     (. . ?)?


  .     ,         :Big Grin: .  .

----------


## gihon

> !  ,   ? (      ).    ?


      (     ).   ,    ?

----------


## Tigrasha

!   :
1)          ,   ?
2)    -      (  )?

----------


## Tigrasha

- . :     .   -   . .

----------


## gihon

> -2   ?


 .  ,      ,    ,    ,     . 
    :
_"1.2.     .
          .    - ,  ,       .        .    50  ,    50    -    ."_ ,   ,   .    ,      ...,   .      ,         , -   -2,   --6-1 . ..

----------

> -2   ?


          ,    
http://www.pfrf.ru/samozaniatoe/

----------


## 72

-6-1.       , ..  1 . ,    ,   - .     ?       ,      ?

----------


## 2007

*72*,     6-1  .

----------


## 72

*2007*, .

----------

,  24.12.09.  2010 ,        6  2009.    2010. ,  2010         ?

----------

,    -2  ?

----------

-1,   --2

----------

"          
    ,      

      ,
**       " ...

----------

**, http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=381938




> ...


 
. . 5 212- 

   . 15, 16

----------


## andreyns

> ,   ..  -2    (    6%  )


  3  ,   . (    )
       ,      ?      .  

    , C3B-6-1   :Smilie: 

  C3B-6-1
1)     ?  :Smilie: 

  ...      ..          ?

*gihon*    C3B-6-1  :Wink:

----------


## Promy

*gihon*,     -6-1    ,    ?   -?

----------


## andreyns

> *gihon*,     -6-1    ,    ?   -?


  :Wink: 

    -   

,      :Wink:

----------


## gihon

> 3  ,   . (    )


     .     .     ...



> ,      ?      .


  ,   .      )  




> C3B-6-1
> 1)     ?


  ,    ?

----------


## gihon

> *gihon*,     -6-1    ,    ?   -?


  : http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...06&postcount=7

----------


## .

*gihon*,      ,    
   ,

----------


## andreyns

> ,    ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fraxine

> 


  ?

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## andreyns

> 


 !

----------


## changa

[QUOTE=gihon;53095937]   , ...   ., ,    .   .

  .   ?       .

----------


## gihon

> .   ?       .


   ?

----------


## andreyns

> ?


     (),        : 1.5, 1.3  . .

----------


## Frazer

C3-6-1

----------


## .



----------


## 1

gihon,,     -6-1     ?    . (-0-).    2010,    0,1,2   0.    ?

----------


## gihon

> gihon,,     -6-1     ?    . (-0-).    2010,    0,1,2   0.    ?


*  -6-1    CheckXML  2 ,     :      
*
  ____      _______ ... 


    ____      _______


     . 
 <>     . 
 <>0</> 
 28 
 15 


 1-  _______  ... 

2 []:   


***   1-  _______  ...


     . 
 <>     . 
 <>0</> 
 13 
 15

*  -2   CheckXML  6 ,     .     .         .        .      
*

 1-  ____________... 


***30: .  <>     '-'


-<____________>
  -<>
    -<>
      -<>
         <>-</>




***30: .  <>     '-'


-<____________>
  -<>
    -<>
      -<>
         <>-</>




***30: .  <>     '-'


-<____________>
  -<>
    -<>
      -<>
         <>-</>




 1-  ____________... 


***30:    <>:    <>    <>,     <>   :



***30:    <>:    <>    <>,     <>   :



***30:     <> .   .  :

----------


## _D

gihon,   -6-1   CheckXML  2 ,   ,       ,    ,     1  ( 1  0)  2  ( 2  ),      (  0).    ,     .

----------


## 23

!
   .       .     (  ).    .     .  ,      ( ),      (   ).   -?       ?

----------


## .

-  . , ,     .

----------


## 2007

-  ,   ,    . 
       .         .    -   .  :Wink:

----------


## .

,  .

----------

> .     ,        .  .


   .
,    )

----------

> !
> ,     -6-1   ( ,  ).     ! 
> 1) .   -  ,     ?
> 2)     - ?  ?
> 3)     -   ,    ?
> 4)   -    2010  ( ""   )?
> 5)  "   "  " ": ?       .?
> 6)  " "  " "  " ." -    ?   ?
>  !!


1) -   
2)-
3)  
4)2010 
5)

----------


## .

> gihon,,     -6-1     ?    . (-0-).    2010,    0,1,2   0.    ?



    ,      .    :Smilie:

----------

checkxml   >= 11.01.2011,

----------


## gihon

,     29 37!
         , ,   ,     .    :Redface: .  ,     !   ..        ( 01.01.2010-31.12.2010)   3-6-1 ::nyear::

----------


## feo79

11     .            , .   11     .   :Smilie:

----------


## feo79

http://ipipip.ru/rsv-2.php

----------


## flyura

-   .      -2  -6-1,       .    !!  ,  ,      -6-3  -6-2 (   ),        .           . 
 -     )))

----------

,         ,             ?

----------


## marinka123

016 1183 999 ,        ?       ,   ,      260   " " ,   ,        .   2

----------


## .

**,     ,

----------


## guk7

> 11     .            , .   11     .


feo79                 .....    ..

----------

2010,      :-2  -6-1   ?

----------


## gihon

> http://ipipip.ru/rsv-2.php


 "  3 : -6-1"?      -  ,      ,

----------

> ,     ,


       ,     "". -  ,   ? :Smilie:

----------

-2,         2011 .
, 6%,

----------


## scootvl

> "  3 : -6-1"?      -  ,      ,


   3  -6-1  2  ,  1- , 2-     ...

----------


## .

> 3  -6-1  2  ,  1- , 2-     ...


  :Frown:

----------

> 3  ,   .


       3,   "       ()".     ( ),       ,         .

----------

> -   .


   .    :    -2   -6-1, -6-2   6-3. ,  :   13    -2,  13-        .
      -   ,       ... 




> .             ,        -        .


 ,  ,   .  -    -2,       .
      .          (       **     -   ,  ,      . ,      ,   .    ,  ,     ).  ,  ,     .

----------

.           .  27-    ,      .     ,                 -   - .
        !..
 :Big Grin:

----------


## .

** ,  ,      192      .         -       .
       -   :Smilie:            .         :Embarrassment:

----------

> 192      .


  ! 
 :Wink: 
  !
 :Wink: 
,       ,      !
  , ,      ?           ...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,       ,      !


     ,     )))      -     .  ,          ,     .

----------

> .


    ,  ?
        -      ,    : 


> ,   -2,


 ..,  -2    27-      .
 ,  ,      .         -2:  ,    -2       .         (       . ,      ,  ...  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

----------


## .

> (       .


  ,      .         ,   -2    .        .    ,  ,  -1    ? 
 -2     27-.       .        .
      , .      :Smilie:

----------

.       .      : " "   .    ,   .  2011              .   -2   6-1      "" (..  ).     .     150  ,         -6. (        ). ,       .  ...         ,    .    .

----------

> 


     ,    ""  ,      .



> .


  ,      .

----------


## feo79

[QUOTE=gihon;53106826] "  3 : -6-1"?      -  ,      ,        [/QUOTE
     ,     11        .

----------


## scootvl

[QUOTE=feo79;53109353]


> "  3 : -6-1"?      -  ,      ,        [/QUOTE
>      ,     11        .


    24     :Wow:  10    ... :Wink:

----------


## ZHANNET

() "",   ,    ,       ,  "" ,    "",     ,      ,     .    ,   ,  ,    ,             ,      ,      -    -,   "". ,  -    .

----------

> checkxml   >= 11.01.2011,


      02.12.2010,  15.01.2011  23.40.    .       11.01.2011???

----------


## ZHANNET

11.01.2011,    ,    14    ,     ,   . ,      ,    ,    ,   ,   ,            -.  :yes:

----------

> ,      .


 !     ,        !
 :Big Grin: 
,   ,      :       . ,     ...



> -2     27-.       .        .


   ,  ,   ( -2)    ,           . 
     ,    -2  ,        -      27-,
    -2      ,   ,      .
         - . ..,  27-   ,         .          .  ,    17 ,      ,       .

----------

> () "",   ,    ,       ,  ""


     .          ,      .  .   .      !

   ""       ,         .  !
            ,           ( ,        ).
     "  -  ",          -     .

----------

,  -6-1      5 ?

----------

. -    -2, -6-1  ( ).    -1, . ( 1 )  , ..      ,  .        -- ?

----------


## .

> - .


 ,  ,    .   ,     .  ,   -2     .    27-. ,   ,   ,     .    ,     . ?
         /.          .                   ,     .    ,

----------


## 2007

> ,     . ?


*.*,   -    ?   -2   .    /?    2- . ?       .  , .

PS     .

----------


## .

> .,   -    ?   -2   .    /?


  ))

----------


## 2007

?    ?

----------

> ?    ?

----------


## .

.          .     , 
     ,        :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

**,    .)))
      .

----------


## .

> 


          ,

----------


## .

*2007*,   ,    ,    :Smilie:

----------

> ,  -6-1      5 ?


, .

----------

-2  -     ?

----------

> .  ,   -2     .    27-. ,   ,   ,     .    ,     . ?


       ,   .       .
 ,     ,         -2,                  .               ,    .       .



> /.          .                   ,     .    ,


    .      -  .
          -  .
       -    .      . ,  ,   ()        : -,    .
    .

----------

> -2  -     ?


          -2. 
     ,  , -    .
 :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,   .       .


       4  ,        :Smilie:  
   ,    .5        ,   .6   .11

----------


## ValerijB

.
      -6   Spu_orb
 " 3"   . ..           ?
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...0&postcount=79

----------



----------


## ValerijB

4330*0,2  ?

----------

.

----------


## Oceansp

,           ?          ?
          :
1. -2 (2  3 ) ?
2. -6-1 (2  3 ) ?
3. -6-2 (      ?)
4. -6-3 (      ?)
5.             XML-?  ,     ?

  -6,      ,    .

     -6-1:   .   XML     ,  -2    !   -6-1   ?

----------


## .

*Oceansp*,         ,          .   .    (      . )      .      
 ,   -6-1       ,   .  .     ,  .



> -6-1:   .


     .

----------


## Fraxine

,    - , ...
  2 .  -  ,    .   ,    ""  -  ,       .
-        -2???   - ?

----------

,  -2     
, , ,  ?   -.

----------


## AVK

,         (        ),       2009       13.02.2009 N 08-25/1219    .
    6-1  :
"        ,  : 7274,  : 7274,4"

"        ,  : 3118,  : 3117,6"

   ,     ?      ?        ?

----------

-6-1      .   (   )

----------

> ,         (        ),       2009       13.02.2009 N 08-25/1219    .
>     6-1  :
> "        ,  : 7274,  : 7274,4"
> 
> "        ,  : 3118,  : 3117,6"
> 
>    ,     ?      ?        ?





 6-1        (/    /)

-2

----------

> ,  ?
>         -      ,    :  ..,  -2    27-      .
>  ,  ,      .         -2:  ,    -2       . .


       , ,  ,      ? (      ).
 -2    (  -6      ).
      -   . 
       ,         .

----------

> -6-1      .   (   )


     (  - )       ,      ?

----------


## .

**,     .

----------


## .

**,    -6-1

----------

> **,    -6-1


   ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,

----------

> **,     .


,

----------


## Fraxine

> -        -2???   - ?


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Protos

> ,         (        ),       2009       13.02.2009 N 08-25/1219    .
> 
>    ,     ?      ?        ?


   .       ,   2010,      ,   .               .

 -2 (  )      .         ,   130  140 ,   150   .

----------

> ........     ,          ,   33  .    -2....
>  ,  -6-1         ,   .    ""    "",    100%,   ,      -6-1.    ?


   !     ,     ?  1-   ?   ,    .......  ,    .....

----------


## kate_019

1. , ,    -2,   ?     ?   120 "      "?

2.    ,  -6-1    ,    -2.   ,      ,        .

----------


## .

1.  -   .     120     
2.      -6-1.

----------

... -     .    - :        . ,    -  ...
   - .   ... ...

----------


## .

** ,  ,       :Smilie:  ,       :Big Grin: 
    .    1      ,       ))

----------

2010 .


1.   ?
2.     ?
3. 01.01.2010?

----------

1

----------

> 2010 .
> 
> 
> 1.   ?
> 2.     ?
> 3. 01.01.2010?


    . . -              .   ,    ,   .

----------


## Oceansp

.        .    .  -     .

----------


## solnywko

( )  ?   6%  .     (  - ),   6-1  6-2 ?

----------


## TNB

,   .   . 
: -2    .    3,  2009 ,  ..  01.02.2010, . 
  : -6-1 (, ), -6-2 (), -6-3 (). 
      ,    .     5   .    .
    10  3  .

----------

> 2010   ,     .   -2    (     ),   -6-1    ,    3 ,  1- , 2-   . (  "")
> 
>   ,     ,          ,   33  .    -2,    ,     -6-1,            .
> 
> ,  -6-1         ,   .    ""    "",    100%,   ,      -6-1.    ?


.    ,        .
     2010 . .   (,    ),            ,    -.  ,       ,      ,       1-

----------


## elenepl

*TNB*, , -,      "- " -     .     ,  " - ".       ?

----------


## TNB

> *TNB*, , -,      "- " -     .     ,  " - ".       ?


       ,    " ".

----------


## elenepl

*TNB*, ! !  !  :Embarrassment:

----------

,   ?    .

----------


## Disk

( 1,5   ), ..   ,          "  "   .  :OnFire: 
... ,   ,       ....

   ,    :
*    ?* 

-6-1  -6-3  -   
-2  -   
 ?

----------


## TNB

> ,   ?    .


 ,   .    ,   ,   , ,       .         ,    .          ,   ,   .

----------


## Feminka

*Disk*,    1 ,    ?            ,   ?

----------


## Disk

> ,   ?


,     :yes:

----------

,    .        15  .

----------


## Shad0wside

:      ,    .   3     . ?  ?   ,   .

----------

--,       .           (    ).   ,    ,           ....           ,        .

----------


## Andyko

**,      .
,       .   :Embarrassment:

----------

.
          .
  . 
     .    .      15   1      -    (-   ) ,      .
    (   ).
       ,      (   :-(  .
- -       - ?

----------


## .

> -


   .       -1,       .

----------

> .       -1,       .


.
    .

----------


## .

-6-1     ,  -1

----------

> -6-1     ,  -1

----------

> ,   .   . 
> : -2    .    3,  2009 ,  ..  01.02.2010, . 
>   : -6-1 (, ), -6-2 (), -6-3 (). 
>       ,    .     5   .    .
>     10  3  .


     4  . :      -2,( ..  ),  -6-1  -6-3         !   !

----------


## torsi

.    .    -6,      ,   (  )     , !!!       ,                 ,     1,5 !  ,        (   -6),     , ..      ,       ,      ???   !?

----------


## .

*torsi*,       .       ,

----------


## Torsi

,

----------


## Oceansp

-2, -6-1, -6-2  -6-3 (.)!
   (     ,   ).  ,   , -    : "    ?"  :Smilie: 
     .       2       :Smilie: .
      (       ,     )!     ! ,      !     !
 ,       -2,   -6-1 (   ,  ). 
     .             2010 ,       ( 1  ,    ).          . 
      !      ,       (  ).    ,      ,    ,    .

P.S.   ,   2011         ,        ,       2011      ,     .

----------


## .

> ,   2011         ,        ,


     ,   ,   .

----------


## pilsonis

,   -2  3.          ,      2009 .    ,      . ,    ,    .

----------

> ,   ,   .


     ,    -  ...
 :Big Grin: 



> .    1      ,       ))


  -   ?
   ,   -2?
   ,       .
    -2,    ,     1 ,     :   1        -2,   ,    , -,  ,      . 
              .   "  "        .
      .
 ,   28                -2. 
    ?!

----------


## .

> .


  :Smilie:

----------

-2, -6-1, -6-2   2   .    ,       
"  ( )". 
   ?      ,    ,          -    ...
 .

----------


## Andyko

,   ;
  ,       ?

----------

.    -  ,  .        . 
,  ,     ,   .       , ,           .

----------


## KL-ena

.     -2.           .140 *1*     2009 .       520 *3*

----------


## AVK

502      -   15  ,   -    (   ,       ),      9 -  13.30      - -      ,                "  "     .      ..    -               .               ,     .......

----------


## pilsonis

> .     -2.           .140 *1*     2009 .       520 *3*


  1  . 
3     2009 .

----------


## pilsonis

> 502      -   15  ,   -    (   ,       ),      9 -  13.30      - -      ,                "  "     .      ..    -               .               ,     .......


    ,    31   :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*so.nata*,               .

----------


## .

*AVK*,         ?

----------


## KL-ena

> 1  . 
> 3     2009 .


 . :Dezl:

----------


## 1

, ,  ...    -6-1  -6-2.

----------


## .

-6-1

----------


## 1

> gihon,   -6-1   CheckXML  2 ,   ,       ,    ,     1  ( 1  0)  2  ( 2  ),      (  0).    ,     .



,       ?    ...     !    -      ?    -  ????

----------


## Bulgakter

!

     7  12-  18 .
  .   :OnFire: 
,   - -2, -6-1,-6-2  -6-3 :Wow: 
  ,       :Smilie:  -      .   .

   .    :Drug: .           ,     :Frown:   4    ,             -   :Wow: 
 ,         -  ,   ,    .   -  313 -  ,    ,        -   2 .        , ..    ,     2  :Frown: .

  -    ,   .    ,       .      2-  (,       :Wink: ). ,  .
   ,       "  ".   ,  ,   -,   -     .    -             :Big Grin: . 

,       .      -     ,          :Smilie: .

 !!!

----------


## Gasj

6%  .   -2      .
  ?  :Frown: 
            ?    ( )?      :Frown: 
, .

----------


## Fraxine

> -2      .


 ,   ,  ,  .   2-    ,   ,   -2   .   ????

----------


## initstudio

(  )  6-1,  6-2,  6-3,     ?       ?      ,    -      . 
  :      ?  141400  , .  .7 -  5  .   ?    - ?  ,   ,   (PCB  )?

----------


## initstudio

> 6%  .   -2      .
>   ? 
>             ?    ( )?     
> , .


   " "

----------


## pilsonis

> ,   ,  ,  .   2-    ,   ,   -2   .   ????


       .      .

----------


## Gasj

> " "


        ,-,    .....         .  ,        ?

----------


## Gasj



----------


## KiraKruze

-6-1        .  -2 .    . 
  ,   .   (       ,       ). .    , ..     ,      2010 .
     1  2011        ,     2011.

----------

> 


 .      . ..                .

----------


## initstudio

> ,-,    .....         .  ,        ?


,      .       ,     ...

----------

> .        .    .  -     .


       .    ,     ,     33      ,         ,             .    33 ,     ,        -   ,    .   , : -       ,   ,            . !    212  ,   4    ! , -            . ?

----------


## Gasj

> ,      .       ,     ...


....          ...

----------


## ZHANNET

-6-1 !       ,      ,     ,      .      ,    6-1           ,     .

----------

AVK,  ,       ?

----------


## .

> -6-1       .


  :Frown: 




> ,


          ,          .



> ,    6-1           ,     .


        .           :Frown:

----------


## initstudio

> ,          .
>         .


   ?        -2  ?

----------


## RVLana

> .


           (  2,  6  ),                  -6-1, -6-2  -6-3.

----------


## .

> -6-1, -6-2  -6-3.


  .               ???  - ?
      ?  -

----------


## Shad0wside

-2.         , ..       ,     ,      .          . 
        .     ?   ?          ?

----------

> -2.         , ..       ,     ,      .          . 
>         .     ?   ?          ?


 . 
      .
   "" - ..       .  "".
 ,        -    .

----------


## -

-        :Frown: 
, !     2009    -  ,   4  -2? -   ...

----------

.   .   -       ,   -  . ,,      ,  .    - ,   -       , ,    .    -   .        ( )     2010 ( ,   ). 
  ,  .       .

----------

gihon
      ! , ,   .

----------


## Skazo4ka

-5   6.00.07.    -2   ,     .     !   ,        .   -   ?    2    ((((((

----------


## Anastasia_SH

Skazo4ka,    "  /  ".   ,

----------

> -6-1 !


       ,    ,  .
      ,    ,         (,    ),       ,   "" .
               .

----------


## elenepl

, -,   " " (     )  :Embarrassment: 
1)  6        100%-  .
2) -2,    :Embarrassment:    ,  ?????? ** ?    -2   .

----------


## elenepl

*-*,  3  -2.     :Smilie:

----------

> .    ,     ,     33      ,         ,             .    33 ,     ,        -   ,    .   , : -       ,   ,            . !    212  ,   4    ! , -            . ?


 -,          ?
    .

----------


## Sekar

,      5 .      :Smilie: 
  ,      (    ).              .          ,    .      ,      212         ( ,  ).      .      -      XML?   ,     Excel   XML    .                       .          -   .    ,  ,    (   10   ).   ,  ,       (!)  .      -,       ,      .          .       -      ? ..   ( 1 ),      500 ,       .         ... .         ,         .   ,            3,5",     ,          ,   -       . ..  -2      ,   6-1 ,          .       -   , ,    .
   ,      ,   .                   .            .   ,        - What the hell is going on?!      -.         ,         ?       -  ,     , 21   !            blue ray (    ).              ,   15       ( )    . 
       .     :Smilie:

----------


## Fraxine

, ..  -              .

----------


## elenepl

*Sekar*, ,    -   2010   . ?    (((     (((  ???
1)  ???
2) ???       3  ( 4 ?)    ??? ...

 !)))

----------


## elenepl

:Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  
1)      01.01.10!!!      - ( -)????     2010 ??     ????
2) ..     ,       01.01.10????      - ( -)????

   ????

----------


## initstudio

> ,      5 .     
>   ,      (    ).              .          ,    .      ,      212         ( ,  ).      .      -      XML?   ,     Excel   XML    .                       .          -   .    ,  ,    (   10   ).   ,  ,       (!)  .      -,       ,      .          .       -      ? ..   ( 1 ),      500 ,       .         ... .         ,         .   ,            3,5",     ,          ,   -       . ..  -2      ,   6-1 ,          .       -   , ,    .
>    ,      ,   .                   .            .   ,        - What the hell is going on?!      -.         ,         ?       -  ,     , 21   !            blue ray (    ).              ,   15       ( )    . 
>        .


.   5   21 ,         . :-)      ?       .         ?  
     ?: 1. -2 2 .
2.  6-1  1 
3. A 6-3  1 
4  6-2  1 .

       ?

----------


## lim

> .


-        :Frown: 




> http://ipipip.ru/rsv-2.php:
> 
> _" 2010         -2, -6-1, -6-2, -6-3        (  )"_


 ,  -             -      :Frown:  ,       ...

----------


## initstudio

,                :-)

----------


## lim

> ?


   ?

           ,     ,      -          , ,   ,     ,       ,      ,   ,  .

        : "   "

----------

> 3,5"


    ???        ,      

               ,     ?

----------

> ???        ,      
> 
>                ,     ?


     -  45-60      ,   ,     .          50 ,    :-)             .

----------


## Shad0wside

> -  45-60      ,   ,     .          50 ,    :-)             .


  , ,     .  ,       .      ?   ,   .       .

----------


## initstudio

,   .           6-1  2010 .        
.

----------


## .

> 6-1  2010 .


      ,        .   ,      2011 ,     ,        :Frown:  -  ,          212-

----------


## initstudio

,          .     ,        ?  -            .

----------


## Fraxine

?

----------


## selik34

-6-1     ,     ?

----------

-6-1     3  ( 2010    )  ?

----------


## 2007

.
 -2+
 6-1+
 6-3+
 6-2  .    ? -5    3 .
    ?
 -     ?       +?

----------


## .

> -6-1     ,     ?


    . -6-2  -6-1,    .
*2007*,   ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

*.*,    -    -5     6-2   ?      ...
 ,    .    - 6-2  6-3.    3 .     6-1. -.    -..  :Wink:

----------

> ?


     ?
  ,     .
..,     ,      ,     .
        ,     ,    , .

----------


## .

.        -,     .4  212-  .      ,    .
        ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## Oceansp

*.*,       :     ,   -    !  :Smilie:

----------


## niks35

> :     ,   -    !

----------

> -,     .4  212-


 ...      .        ...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## 2007

,   -     .      .     ,        .
    9 .  ,  .
     ,   .     . , , .      .

----------


## yante

> ...      .        ...


    ,     , .. "    ",   -  .
  , ,     ,   - -   -6-1,  -6-2,     -6.
            - " 31/01/2010". ,   ,  "   15/02,    - ".    "  "...

----------

> ,     , .. "    ",   -  .


     , "    ...".
 :Big Grin: 
..,   (  ) - .   -  , **  !       ...



> - " 31/01/2010". ,   ,  "   15/02,    - ".    "  "...


    :       .       ,      .   " ".
 :Wink:

----------


## niks35

> :     ,   -    !


 
.      8.

----------


## Anastasia_SH

,    ?

----------


## pilsonis

> ,    ?


 ,     (    ),     ,  ,   ,   .

----------


## Anastasia_SH

?:
 :
 7474-40
 7274-00 (     )
:
 3117-60
 3117-60 (     3118-00)

     "" 7274-00???

----------


## pilsonis

> ?:
>  :
>  7474-40
>  7274-00 (     )
> :
>  3117-60
>  3117-60 (     3118-00)
> 
>      "" 7274-00???


   -   7274,40  7274
  3117,60  3117,60
  -2  ,       40 .     40

----------


## Anastasia_SH

> -   7274,40  7274
>   3117,60  3117,60
>   -2  ,       40 .     40


, -2    "",          ,   ,     .  ,   2  ,   ,    .   !!!     ,     ,       ,  ,    .      ,     2 .

----------


## pilsonis

-2  ?     5,     .
P.S.     ,      .

----------


## Anastasia_SH

> -2  ?     5,     .
> P.S.     ,      .

----------


## pilsonis

> 


 :Smilie:

----------


## Anastasia_SH

> 


   ,       ,    ,      :Smilie:       ()     , ,    .

----------


## p_olja

CHECKXML.   14.01.2011. 
   G:\ \PFR-700-Y-2011-ORG-034-008-038844-DCK-10404-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML



 1-  ____________  ... 


***   1-  ____________  ...




   .    (    ). 
 : . 
 <>1</> 
 102 
 30 





  -   
____________ 1 


. 
 1 
 0

      , ,    -    ...

----------


## pilsonis

> : .


       ?

----------


## p_olja

,   2010   ?

----------


## pilsonis

> ,   2010   ?


 2.1.  ,       01.01.2010  31.12.2010,   ,          .

----------


## p_olja

pilsonis, !!!!  !!!

----------

, ,    -6-1   -6-3.       6-3.        ,   .?

----------

6-1 "  . "  : .  .,     ,     ?

----------


## Anastasia_SH

> 6-1 "  . "  : .  .,     ,     ?

----------


## Anastasia_SH

-6-2         .       -  .  ,    ,   , ..      .         (    ).    .   ,   ,      .

----------

.   30 ,        .     ,     .
      ,   .
         - ?  ?

----------

:
   .    (        ).  
 _><_______><>2</><></><> ...  
 2 
 1201 
-  ?

----------


## _9

6%,  .
  -2:
 1: "       " -    -   ?

 3:      2010,    2      2009 ,            .
   520  2   ,     530  0  ,       2010 ?
,   ..
!

----------


## .

**,         .



> -    -   ?


      .

----------

,        ,    .

----------


## .

,      .      .

----------


## _9

.
,     3?

----------


## .

3

----------


## 2007

> 2      2009 ,            .
>    520  2


. ,      2009 .



> 530  0  ,       2010 ?


0
  ,    2010    140
     .

----------


## p_olja

-2, 1   .  -2         ,      ,   ,          :" .!"!        4 !!!         ,   ,        .    ,      .      !!!             .        .

    .         5-  6- ,    2        2 -.      ,     ???      . ,    :Smilie:   :Wow:   :Wow:  

     - .

----------

,   ?     CheckXML?      ?        .         ,             -?

----------

-6-1

----------


## p_olja

> ,   ?     CheckXML?      ?        .         ,             -?


   ,    . ,     .        -2          .      ,           ???

        .

----------


## p_olja

> -6-1


       ...  ,   -?

----------

!   :Wink:

----------


## _9

2007 !

 :Smilie: 
  -      (-2  -6-1),  .   ,     ...
(   ,   .   ...)

----------


## 27

,      ,     ,   
***30:    <>:  <>          6- .:

***30:    <>:    <>         <>  <>:

***30:    <>:    <>         <>  <> (      - ):

    .     ?
.

----------


## .

*27*,       .             :Frown: 
   ,  -

----------


## Ann_B

> -2, 1   .  -2         ,      ,   ,          :" .!"!        4 !!!         ,   ,        .    ,      .      !!!             .        .
> 
>     .         5-  6- ,    2        2 -.      ,     ???      . ,      
> 
>      - .


,          ?        .

----------


## Anastasia_SH

,         ,          (    .  .).    .
     .  ,     , ,    .

----------


## AVK

502     ,  ,   ,    00         /.     - -2    ,  " ",    6-1    -     -  - ,   -  ,  ...-     ,  ""....     ...       :Smilie:

----------


## Anastasia_SH

"  ", ,    00.

----------

> ?
>   ,     .
> ..,     ,      ,     .
>         ,     ,    , .


  ?   ?       ,     ?

----------


## .

. -

----------

> ?   ?       ,     ?


 ...      -      !
 :Big Grin: 
   ,   ,      .     .
    .    ,   .         ,          .      .         ,      ...     ?!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## .

,    .     .         :Frown:

----------


## initstudio

> ,    .     .


.
       .         ,    _   ,   ,      22 .     ..         -2,   ,     ?      .       -   ? 

.

----------


## .

-    .

----------


## p_olja

Ann_B,       .

----------


## Oceansp

*p_olja*,   ()    : -2  ,  -6-1  .

 ,     ?

----------


## p_olja

:
"                 .           50    ,          50       .         ,      ,  ,   ,    ,              ."

   .

----------


## p_olja

.    -           - ,  !,       .  ,          2    .                -    .....     .       -  !!!         -      .

     -         .           ,          .  :Cool:

----------


## ekolz

-  -2, .     ,       ,      .  ,    150  :Abuse: .   ,           !!!  ,   ,    ,    .   , 150  -      .     .  ,            .    ???

----------


## olga19631963

6%,  . -6-2,-6-1,-6-3,-6-2   4 3(,.).-2    ,  .       ,  ,   (10392,00 571,56).,   , , ,   .       ,  ,    ! -6-3  ,-.-6-3  -6-1    (      ),   , ,      .    ,  , , , .         ,..        2009 ,  ,  ,    .   3 ,  45     ,    2 ,    .:             ,   .   !  !

----------

,     3-  -2.
    .   2009    2000 

,   510 ( (+)/(-)) = - 2000
 520 ( .    ) = 10392 (  2010 )
     530 = -12392

 ?

----------

> ,     3-  -2.


510 = -2000
520 = 
530 = -2000

10392 -    2010    1.
   / .     979  11.12.2009

----------

!

----------


## Sekar

> .   5   21 ,         . :-)      ?       .         ?  
>      ?: 1. -2 2 .
> 2.  6-1  1 
> 3. A 6-3  1 
> 4  6-2  1 .
> 
>        ?


,    :Smilie: 
,     . (   ,      - )
  ,   -2 (3 ), -6-1 (1 )   .

----------


## Sekar

> ???        ,      
> 
>                ,     ?


  :Smilie: 
,       , ..    -  .

----------


## AVK

> ,   
> ,     . (   ,      - )
>   ,   -2 (3 ), -6-1 (1 )   .


    :
A 6-3 1 
 6-2 1 

     .        .    ,  .        6-1    .     -  .

----------


## .

*AVK*,    ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Sekar

> :
> A 6-3 1 
>  6-2 1 
> 
>      .        .    ,  .        6-1    .     -  .


 ,      ,      (      ).
  -       .        ,     (  ,    ).

----------


## dvk14

,        -2?    ,   ,     - ,    .         -2?     .      .     -   -      (    ,      ).
        -    ?              ?

----------


## dvk14

,   - ,  ... 
    ""        30    15-  -  .  ,   ....  - .

----------

,           ()...     ?   -     ?
         - ,      ,     .

----------

> ,           ()...     ?   -     ?
>          - ,      ,     .


  gosuslugi        ,     ?

----------

!!!

----------


## .

> gosuslugi        ,     ?


  ,  .   ?   



> ! 
>                        ,   .

----------

,    - .         -  ,   ?

----------


## dvk14

> ,    - .         -  ,   ?


      ,  ,   .

http://www.gosuslugi.ru/ru/card/inde...&rid=228&tid=2

----------


## .

,      ,      ?   :Embarrassment:        ? 
      .     ,      .

----------

87^     ?   .     !
..!   -        ,     !
! ..    ,    , ..  ,      !

----------


## dvk14

> ,      ,      ?         ? 
>       .     ,      .


   -            ,       ,      .

----------


## .

> ,       ,


  , ,         .      ,     .      (      )   
      ,      -   - .

----------


## dvk14

> , ,         .      ,     .      (      )   
>       ,      -   - .


.   -   -2  :Smilie:  ?     .

----------


## Sekar

> -    ?              ?


  -     ,     .   .

----------


## .

> .


   .

----------


## dvk14

> -     ,     .   .


        .         ...
http://www.pfrf.ru/online_request/

----------


## 2007

> .         ...


 ...       =0.
, .

----------


## .

?     .  ,    -2 .
    -6-1

----------

8    (.  ).  , ,  ( 4 ).     , ..      ,           .        1  (,     ?).     ,          , ..         .     !  .

----------


## _

! , !       (  ).             .      ,     .   -6-1, -2,   -6-2, -6-3.  )))

----------

.  2        . ,       ,  ?

----------


## .

> .

----------


## _

,      ,      .   -    .

----------

,    ,          . ,    , ?

----------


## .



----------


## AVK

502 .   11.30        4 ,   -  14.15    .   ,    ,    :yes:   -2, -6-1   -      ,         ,      "00",  6-2,  6-3   (..  ,  00,    ).         -2        40    20  (    ,   -)     40    44  (         ).      - 1/300    ?             .     ,      .         .

----------

> ?     .  ,    -2 .
>     -6-1


             Ȼ   .

      ,      .

----------

> ...       =0.
> , .


  .
 ,  ,        () -  .         -    .

----------


## 2007

**,  2    -  .

----------

(-2,  6-1, -2, -3), .   ,     .  ,          ,   - ,     ,    1 .    ,  ,         .  -2  (!) ,   .
,  -  (  - )    (    )?

----------


## .

.       -             . 
      .

----------


## Sekar

> **,  2    -  .


  :Wink: 
           "",     2,5,  .

----------


## 1

,   17.12.2010,      -2           14 ? :Redface:

----------


## 2007

15

----------

,          (    )         ?

----------


## 2007

.

----------

> .

----------


## Tigrasha

-   ?         ?

----------

, ,   -6-1    ,   .?  ,  ?   ,    2010?
        .

P.S.  6% .17.2010.

----------


## .

> ,  ?   ,    2010?

----------

, , -. -2  -6-1        .           -6-2  -6-3    ?   ?       ?

----------


## ..

> ,     Excel   XML    .


 ,  ,     ,          ,    *Sekar*!         !  :Frown: 
 -, ,      ,  -   ,      ?!
 ,        ,    .
 , : 
1)   ?   ?
2)  ,    -6-3  ?
3)         ,    ,   ? ,   2-   ,   7274,4   7274,4;  3117,6   3117,6,     - 7274  3118 ,     ...       . ?  ...  :Frown: 
4)      -     ,     Excel ,       ?!

----------


## ..

-, , !   , ,      ! 
   -2, -6-1, -6-2, -6-3       (      . !).   - ?         ?   16    ( ),        ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.     
   ,   



> ...


      .  -   16 .

----------


## ..

.,  !!!
   ?     ? ,  .   3118 (),    3117,6.   ""     3118?

----------


## ...

(   )  -2   ?
    (      ),     ,         .
.
  -2 - " 110  "    2523 . (      2522,574 .).   140    2523 . (  2523 .). ?      ?     43    ( ?)          ?

.

----------

,   -1        PU RSV.      ,      ,  :         -        .  -?
 ,          -,   ,  ,          ?
          ,             ?

----------


## ..

! ,      ,      , -        -!   ?   - ?        ,    ,       !           !   !

----------

, ,  !  -..

----------


## 0902Manka

!
  -2   

***   1-  ____________  ...


    . 

  <>   .

 <>010 465 598 22</> 

 44 

 34

----------

,          -1, -2.  ,  ???

----------


## .

** ,             .          :Frown:

----------

..      .
   (  ),    ,  ,  .
    ,  .
  ,  ,    -       -     !???

----------

,  .......   ,     ,   ...

     ,      ....  .      ,    ,   (   ),   ..  :Frown:     :
                     :            : (   ) 
(.) - 4458.50                             - 4458.50                            
()  - 1910.80                             - 1910.79                                        -1
        - 353.30                              -  350.31                                         +1
        - 636.90                               -  636.93                                        -3

       ?
    ""      (..  ,    )?     - 3 ,    :Frown: 
       ?      3 . ......?

----------


## pilsonis

> ,  .......   ,     ,   ...
> 
>      ,      ....  .      ,    ,   (   ),   ..     :
>                      :            : (   ) 
> (.) - 4458.50                             - 4458.50                            
> ()  - 1910.80                             - 1910.79                                        -1
>         - 353.30                              -  350.31                                         +1
>         - 636.90                               -  636.93                                        -3
> 
> ...


       0,00,     28 , ..    ,     .

----------

...  ,        00,0 (..   696,93,   696,90)      ,   ,     ""     696,90 ?

----------


## pilsonis

> ...  ,        00,0 (..   696,93,   696,90)      ,   ,     ""     696,90 ?


 .

----------

> .


 :Frown:   ?     ,  ...   ,    ! 
   ,       ...    3   (  3 )     ...

----------

-6-1   150    3..

----------


## pilsonis

> ?     ,  ...   ,    ! 
>    ,       ...    3   (  3 )     ...


      .   ,     0,00 , ..      ,             ,     0,24 ,      0,48 .     ,    ,   .

----------


## Shad0wside

-   spu orb.

----------

> .   ,     0,00 , ..      ,             ,     0,24 ,      0,48 .     ,    ,   .


 ..     ..?   ?  ,   ,     ? 
   -6-1    150    3.?(    )      ,          ,  ?  -2     ?

----------


## pilsonis

> ..     ..?   ?  ,   ,     ? 
>    -6-1    150    3.?(    )      ,          ,  ?  -2     ?


     ,    -6-1  150     ?  -6-1 ,     (   1966..)   10392,00 (  )    . 7274,40  . 3117,60, -   ,     .    -2           . P.S.   ,      .

----------

> ,    -6-1  150     ?  -6-1 ,     (   1966..)   10392,00 (  )    . 7274,40  . 3117,60, -   ,     .    -2           . P.S.   ,      .


, ,   ,  150-   -2,       ....   )))     )))    !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Shad0wside

.  ,  212-      .        ,   ?

----------


## greed

, !
        . (   ).  .  9-05     (!)  200 .    -          .     .          .  ,         (   3   ).  .                 . 100% ,    , , ,     .

----------

.      ,   ?  4970 .
    - 6-2  .

----------


## initstudio

> , !
>         . (   ).  .  9-05     (!)  200 .    -          .     .          .  ,         (   3   ).  .                 . 100% ,    , , ,     .


    P 5  ,            .   .      ...   
  ,    ,  4 , ,     XML (  ) ,   ,   - 14,   - ,      107.  5        . 

.

----------


## Netter

SPU_orb       :
1.   -  
2.  -          ?

----------


## Tigrasha

,   , -    ?   -  -  ,    ,  ...

----------

-2,
 3:
    01.01.10  660,00(  ""),   2010  660,00 (  ""),
   0,0.
        .

  1:
    7274,60   -  660,00 =      6614,60
      660,00 -  ??
      .

    -6-1       0,0.   -2   .  ??

----------


## Netter

SPU_orb     ()    :
1.  -  
2.  -          ?
 ,     ,     SPU_orb ?

----------


## hiker

> SPU_orb     ()    :
> 1.  -  
> 2.  -          ?
>  ,     ,     SPU_orb ?


 
    .         9 ,

----------


## _1983

, .    2010    01.01.2011.      390 ,  -1   .  ?

----------


## VIP

> SPU_orb       :
> 1.   -  
> 2.  -          ?


          "   ,    ..........."    2   "   "

----------


## VIP

,  5,  , , ,  !   -6-1 + -6-3 (    3.),   ,   , -2  -6-2( )  2.,     .     , ,   "  ,  ")))  2.   ,      :Wow: 
,   ))))))

----------


## tender_swallow

!

    .       .      ,     ?

----------


## .

.            .

----------


## s081081

?
     ,          .    (     2011 )

----------


## s081081

?

----------


## s081081

-6-2   "   ( ) "      .xml
   ?
         ,

----------


## Netter

> "   ,    ..........."    2   "   "


        ,   ,      .

----------


## Netter

,        ?

----------


## .



----------


## tender_swallow

.        - ,     ,   ,    (300 .  ).

      .

----------


## 211084

-  -6 ( 2010)      ()  .   , ..       ..., .  .      ,   .     .    .      -2,    ,..    ,        .     .    101

----------

> -6-2   "   ( ) "      .xml
>    ?


 



> ?

----------


## VIP

> ,   ,      .


    :

 -





 . 

....


  .,   ,   ", "

----------


## tender_swallow

> -2,    ,..    ,        .


    ?  ,        .

----------


## ˸

> ?

----------

> ?


      ,     . 
    (   ) -   , .        ,  .

----------


## tender_swallow

> ,     . 
>     (   ) -   , .        ,  .


        150   -2,       ,   -   ?

----------


## ihvar

!
    2010 ,  ,       .
    spu orb,      "" -     .  ,   , .  -  4021,13,  4022. 
 checkXML     .
:

1) -6-1 -  
2) -6-3 -  
3) -6-2 -  
4) -2 -  
5) -2 -  ,  , ..   

   ,   ?

----------


## ihvar

, ,    ?        101?  :EEK!:

----------

55  (    )       35.        + ?

----------


## Denis M

,      ,        :Frown: 
  ..  
1. -1
2. -2
 :EEK!:

----------

,   :
1.  -   ?
2.    - ,    .
3.    -  ,    .
4. ..     -       ,        2011? 
5. ..     -   2010   2009??
..       ,      " " -  ?

----------

> 1) -6-1 -  
> 2) -6-3 -  
> 3) -6-2 -  
> 4) -2 -  
> 5) -2 -  ,  , ..   
> 
>    ,   ?


1,2,3,4 - 
5 - 



> , ,    ?


1,2,3 -  
4 - ,        .5    .



> 101?


 : 1-99999,

----------


## milira

"   "?   .
    --?
     ,  ...  ?

----------


## ihvar

* ,*  
" ",  ,         ,      ?
   30 ,    ?  ,  ,     30   ?

----------


## ihvar

> "   "?   .
>     --?
>      ,  ...  ?


  ,    ,       -         ,    .

----------


## milira

> ,    ,       -         ,    .


:-)

----------


## Fraxine

:Frown: .
 -6-1    3117,6,   3118,  3117,6?
 -2  ,   -  .

----------


## .

,

----------


## wertolet

! , ,   2009   -11     2010   ,       -2    510, 520  120?

----------


## Arjien

!
    -6-1:     -,  .
 "   "    - ?

----------


## 2007

*Arjien*,

----------

!! -
   pers  ...  ????
     ..
     ???

----------


## optik64

, .
      (, ),          .         (-5),      .  -2 (2 ), -6-1 (1 ), -6-2 (1 ), -6-3 (1 ),  ,  ... 
,     (  ,  -4).
      . 
      ,     .                 -  ...
 !

.    (  )                   .    . ,     ...

----------

> (-5),


   6.00.91  08.02.2011  -2:    ,

----------

> 6.00.91  08.02.2011  -2:    ,


    .    10.392=00,  10.392=00.
   .   571,56,   1039,20.   ...
  ,   .

----------


## .

**,     .

----------


## ..

.      -2.
  ,   : "".  ,      20  4.        . .
   :   ,   -6-1, -6-2, -6-3.   _[censored]_ .
  ,      ,    20.     44 .       ,  .     ,         .
    : "   -  ".

----------


## ihvar

!      !  :yes: 
,  ,    - .
,     ,  spu_orb  1.49  18.01.2011 .     (   _[censored]_).
  ,    3 .

    ,   CD-ROM  ,         . 
    1  (.. ,    )     .
 1  , 1  ,  3  ,  ,   .

----------


## .

,      .

----------

, ,   ( )          2010 .  ,        ? 
   ,   ? 
  ,    ?   !!!

----------


## .

,   .      1

----------

, , .    2010       ,       20  2010 ,     .     ,   .   -2  2010     ?

  !   :yes:   :Embarrassment:

----------

> -2  2010     ?


 -  
  -  1 .110
  -     -2  2011   1 . 140

----------

, .   ,       . , -. 

  . :yes: 

  -  1 .110
  -     -2  2011   1 . 140

----------

> .


  : http://www.klerk.ru/blank/170300/
      ,   1 ...     -  .     110    . :   ,  .

----------

> ,   .      1


, .   ,     15   . ,  1   . 
.,  !

----------

C,  !!!! :Smilie:

----------

, , ...   .
  30.          .         .   .
    .   ,        ?
      (    ?)         ???   -    ....
 ?
    ?

----------


## gNus

,    
   .  068-005-******,  -2  
  6-1           089-072-******

 ?   6-1      ,      ,   , ?

----------



----------


## Feminka

> !  ?       1967 ?     .  ?


   ,  ,   1967 .

----------


## dark70

6%   .
-2   1  .     . ,  . .

   -6-2 .
 1     ( ),    .




> : ,  :  01.07.2010  31.12.2010.
>   ()   ()       / = 6/8.
>    = 7274.40    = *6/8 = 5455.80,       = 3117.60 ( 2338  20 ).


 

    ?
  .
          ,        (  -)     ?     ?

----------

dark70

----------


## dark70

.
 .

----------


## .

*dark70*,    -6-2 ?   -6-1

----------

.  .          .          .

----------

,     -6-2,  -6-1
    -6-2     .     1 -6-1  .

     .   .

----------


## dark70

-6-1.
-      :Frown: 
,  -  _.

----------


## dark70

01.01.2010  01.07.2010 ?
   ,    ?
      -6-1,   -6-2
   3.2.7

----------

!!!  ,        . , ,  ,    :   -6. (spu orb  8.02.2011)

   20.12.2010.  :  : 234  66 
 : 100  57 

    ,  : 
: 
 :
... :      234  66 
                     100  57 

    ?    - ? 
 ,   -6   ?

   +  , 9 .




 -2        ?


 !

----------


## dark70

5.  .


 !
 .

----------


## !

, , ,     -2        2002-2009??     ?
  -2,      2010.?

----------

,      , ,   -6-1   "", ""?
""    ?
          (  ),  ,    ,     ,             ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ihvar

*,*     ,  ""        .

----------


## KaaPex

,               ,  - ?

       ?   :Smilie: 

         ,        ,          
 ,            ,    , -    ...

 ,         -2,    2,      ,     ?             :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ihvar

,       .

   :    ,    ,        ,   , "   ".   ,     -       .

----------


## KaaPex

> ,       .
> 
>    :    ,    ,        ,   , "   ".   ,     -       .



         ?

----------


## ihvar

> ?


    - ,

----------


## KaaPex

> - ,


,          ?

----------


## podryga

- 2,            .
        ,     ?

----------

> 20.12.2010.  :  : 234  66 
>  : 100  57 
>  ,   -6   ?
>    +  , 9 .
>  -2        ?
>  !


   .

----------


## ihvar

> ,          ?


       ,     ,     .

----------


## KaaPex

> ,     ,     .


 ,  ,    .          .

----------

-2  ,   "" -     , ?

----------


## ˸

> ,  ,    .          .


          . ,   -. ...

----------


## ˸

> "" -     , ?


  :yes:

----------

> 01.01.2010  01.07.2010 ?
>    ,    ?
>       -6-1,   -6-2
>    3.2.7

----------


## Sigma_21

> ,    - , ...
>   2 .  -  ,    .   ,    ""  -  ,       .
> -        -2???   - ?


  " "        ,    -  ,  .  ,       .     .

----------

,     ,      , , \ .
   -  -     ,      .   ,     ,   .     ,  ,          .       ,   600    ,     .      . 
  - -2, -6-1, -6-3, -6-2 (2 ),    ,    ,    .
 ,     ,        ,    ,       ,      ,       .

----------


## ˸

> " "        ,


  :Wow:

----------

!
,    ,   .    ,        .  .  -6-1,    ?     6  2010? 
        6  2010?

----------


## .



----------

"  "

 , 
    ?        01.01.10  31.12.10.?

----------


## niks35

> " "        ,    -  ,  .  ,       .     .


.           ,

----------


## .

*Sigma_21*,    .         :Frown:

----------


## !!

!
, ,    .      "" -6-2  -6-2?

----------


## .

.

----------


## !!

> .


 !

----------


## Vayolet

.
  ,  .        ?      "  " -   ?

----------


## mrstorm

. 
     6%.    2010 .      ,   .  .           .   -   ?                 (          ).
   -       -6-1  -2?    ,         ?

----------

,    !  !   :yes:

----------

, ,     6%  2010 ?           :


                  ,                    ,        

 

    	2010. 

    	20% 	1,1 % 	2% 	01 

   ,     14,0% 	0,0% 	0,0%   05

   ,     2011      

    8    212-        ,     ,

----------

2010.    ""   ?      ?

----------


## .

**,    ,   .       



> ""   ?      ?


      .     1

----------

,       2010.  ?

----------


## Glip

.
 -6-1 __  __  -  1)         (  ?)
2)   -   ,    ?
 .

----------


## 2007

.

----------


## Glip

,      ,   ,        ,       ?

----------


## Glip

-  ,     ,     , , .

----------


## anoejka

.-    . 6%  .  5.    ?     19.07.2010,     3285.21, ?

----------


## Vayolet

.      ,    .    4 .   -2  -6-2.  -6-3  -6-1 - .    , -6-2   -6-1.     -   -6-1  ?

----------


## anoejka

!!!!!!    6-1    5 ???
     ?  ?

----------


## 2007

> -2  -6-2.  -6-3  -6-1 - .


   .  .

----------


## 2007

> !!!!!!    6-1   5 ???


*anoejka*,    ?    ?



> ?  ?


    . 
    6-1  6-3    ,  , -   .  -    2 ()    .

----------


## anoejka

!     ,    , ! ! !

----------


## Vayolet

> .  .


,

----------


## 2007

> ! !


*anoejka*,     .  ,   ,          .

----------


## 2009

10   .  ,  :
  , 15%,   .
:
1.-2    
2.-6-1    
3.-6-2 
4.-6-3 
5. .  
6.   
7.  

  ?

----------


## Buzz

,   -2.

2.2.    ,        () 

 3.     ()    c,	    31  2009 

   (2.2      )

**,   -   /, ,  .

:      -  ?
,     4 .

----------


## anoejka

5    ?     .      , ,     ?

----------


## 2009

> 10   .  ,  :
>   , 15%,   .
> :
> 1.-2    
> 2.-6-1    
> 3.-6-2 
> 4.-6-3 
> 5. .  
> 6.   
> ...


  :yes:

----------



----------


## anoejka

,          .

----------


## 2007

> 5. .


 



> 6.


   .   



> 7.


  .   .

----------


## Buzz

> 10   .  ,  :
>   , 15%,   .
> :
> 1.-2    
> 2.-6-1    
> 3.-6-2 
> 4.-6-3 
> 5. .  
> 6.   
> ...


 
1. -2 ** 
4. -6-3 **

----------


## 2009

*2007
anoejka
*

 !  :Smilie:

----------


## 2009

> 1. -2 ** 
> 4. -6-3 **


   !
   ... :Dezl:

----------


## Buzz

> !
>    ...


    -   .      .
   ,     -     .

----------


## 2009

> -   .      .
>    ,     -     .


,   .    :Speaking:

----------


## milira

.    ,  .  .  .

   3    ( 8-, ..  ).     ,    .

    :      .           ,    ?  -       ,    ?

----------


## anoejka

...   XML     ?  -   -2        6 -1     2 .     -2 ?

----------


## milira

.     .

----------


## anoejka

2,  XML, .      XML    6-2,6-3   6-1,  XML   .   ????    ?      . (((

----------


## tanya_agafonova

!     ,    .      - "",       .  !

----------

> !     ,    .      - "",       .  !


  ""     7*7  10*10   : ",  2()     (    ) .  :

----------


## 2007

> ""     7*7  10*10   : ",  2()     (    ) .  :


  -   .  :Smilie: 
,    ,    .    +.   -  . 4     ,     .
    .
          .

----------


## Vladimir_Petrov

12  ...  -!
-,     :




> . 
>         .     ?   ?          ?


      .

       ,     ,            " "  (    : "  "))))




> *.* : 109,462


*.*,    !    !

----------


## anoejka

=))))  ,   ,     ? ?

----------


## Promy

, ,    -  .  :Smilie:        ,  (  ,        ,        :Frown:  ),    ,     ,    .  :Wow:      ,      (,      ),     .  :Cool:

----------


## msw

.  -2,     .

,  , ,   .

----------

,  ,  .
 -6-1 ,        ,     01.07.2010 - 31.12.2010,    01.01.2010?
               ?

----------


## .

> .  -2,


   -2?   :Smilie: 
,      -6-1  ,      



> -6-1 ,        ,     01.07.2010 - 31.12.2010,    01.01.2010?


    01.01.2010.       ,

----------


## msw

> -2?


 ))  , .

----------

.
   .       ,     .    ,     2011 . ,     2010,          2011     /.     ( 31 )  ,  2011-            .
,           ,   ,    2010-    ?

----------


## marinka123

-    -    ,      ,     .    ?

----------


## scotch

.
    -2  2010    .      ,          (    ,        ),    .     ,   , ,   ,      . 
    :  -       -  ?
    :     "  "  ? 


 )

----------


## .

*scotch*,       .          .
   ,  .            .        ,    .

----------


## scotch

..,
  .       ,      "".  .
 ,    ?

----------


## svetuek

, , -2   - (   )?
  ,     ,        : -6-1, -6-3, -6-2.

----------


## ˸

> -2   -

----------


## .

*svetuek*,  -2 -   ,       .
      ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## Alexander_

> 2,  XML, .      XML    6-2,6-3   6-1,  XML   .   ????    ?      . (((


   ,              " 2" ( -    ).
         ,      10  11.

----------


## 325

.       .   ,        !!!!!!

----------

!   .      .  , ,   . 4    (     ),   .      ,   ,        .   -  4 ,   4       (5  6).    20 .  .     .    (, . ),   ,      !!! ,    25 . (       ),    - : ",    - ".    ,  ,   ,      5 .      . ?

----------


## TonyMontana

,     . 

   ,      2010.      ,    -2, , ...     .           " ",     ,          . 
           ...   .    ?      ? 

   .

1.      -2?      ?      ,    . 

2.         , -2, -6-1, -6-3, -6-3 +      ,  , ?    ,     ?

3.        "  " ?     ?

----------


## Alexander_

,     .    .   ,  )
1.  -      .
2.   -   -       . 
3.       0_

----------


## .

2.    .      . +       
3.   ,

----------


## TonyMontana

> 1.  -      .


    ,     ..  ?       , ?




> *Alexander_*2.  -   -       .





> *.*2.   .


  ,       ?  :Hmm:

----------


## .

*TonyMontana*,    ,    ?     ?
    ,    .          ,   .       


> +

----------


## TonyMontana

> *TonyMontana*,    ,    ?     ?
>     ,    .          ,   .


,    :Wink: 


   ,     .
     2010. ,   ,       31  2010,    2011. 
  -6-2, -6-3, -6-1      "        "     ""  "".    ""     7274.40     3117.60   .     2010 ,       2011.   ""   ,  ?

----------

28  2010  -2, -6-1  ,  ,    ,    -6-2, -6-3 ,       ,  ,    .

----------

!
 -.......     SBU  ?    -6-2     ............          ?

----------


## Apache

-    ,   77      1            (1, 2, 3,...),       ?

----------


## Tigrasha

-   ?         ?
   -    , ..     1 ...
  -   ?      -        - ?

----------


## yuliya_22

!  ,       ?

----------

2      -6-2  :Redface: 
1)     ,     2 ,          :Hmm: 
2) -2  -6-1   ,   ,     .

----------


## yuliya_22

!        .

----------


## yuliya_22

6 2       6 3

----------


## Tigrasha

> ?


   .

----------


## _4270

> .


  ,  -     .      .




> !
> 
>           .  2011-     ,       .  -2 (  ),         -6-1, -6-2  -6-3 (        ).         (,    ,  /  :      ).          :   ,     ..
> 
>        ,           ,             ,     .    ,                 .
> 
>           ,    ,         .  ,              (-6-1, -6-3, -6-2).
>     .


,       -           -     -    .
 ,   4   ,  " ,  ,    ,  "   -   :Smilie: 

   ,    ?..

----------

> 6 2       6 3


      ,   -2, -6-1  -6-2

----------


## yuliya_22

.          .

----------


## TonyMontana

.    ,     .       ,   .

----------


## yuliya_22

TonyMontana      ,   ,    ,        :Big Grin: 
     ""    .

----------

!          ,         ?    .

----------

,    ....       ! 
     (  )    ?

----------


## svetuek

,   -6-1       (  )?       -. .

----------


## .

**,  
**,         ,  .          ,         :Frown: 
*svetuek*,

----------


## svetuek

,  :  -6-1,     ,          ? 
     2010 .,      .  ?

----------


## msw

,   ,    .     .
    ,  ,   .      .   1-   .

----------


## ˸

> 2010 .,      .  ?


  :yes:

----------


## Glip

.   .  .            ,      .         ,  :      . .

----------


## vadig

.       !

----------


## vadig

?

----------


## .



----------

-,     1 -2    .       ?    7274,40  7274,40 - 0 ?   3     -???  :Frown:

----------

,                2.

----------

> ,   
> 
> 
>    ,     .
>      2010. ,   ,       31  2010,    2011. 
>   -6-2, -6-3, -6-1      "        "     ""  "".    ""     7274.40     3117.60   .     2010 ,       2011.   ""   ,  ?


  .    2011 .   ""    ?

----------


## ˸

> ""    ?

----------

> ,       -           -     -    .


   (, , )     .            :          .
     .
         ,   -  .
    .  -   .
     ...

----------


## Fjedor

> !


 ,  -. :Smilie:

----------

, !  -2    , ?  3     ()    ,     31  2009   -      ,    ()???

----------


## 2007

> ,    ()???


  ,   .

----------

> ,   .


 !

----------


## Spartiat

!
   ,   .     .
 -    6%  .          .     Spu Orb.    ,     -6-1, -6-3  -6-3    ,                  .  :
1. ""    ,   ?
2.   ?
3. -2   2 ,   ,     " 004 "?

----------

, ,     ?
    ,   .    ,   ,        5  6   -  6.  ?    ?     ?
 !

----------

, ,      (  Spu_orb   ) "3 -3 -3  2 "  ?       ,          .

----------

-  -

----------


## svetizh

!    :Redface: 
         ,   !
 , ,  :Love: 
 -      -2   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Spartiat

> !
>    ,   .     .
>  -    6%  .          .     Spu Orb.    ,     -6-1, -6-3  -6-3    ,                  .  :
> 1. ""    ,   ?
> 2.   ?
> 3. -2   2 ,   ,     " 004 "?


-      ... 
   - ,   .  :Big Grin:  
  1  3.     -6-1, -6-3  -6-3  .   -2   3  4    (  " 004" )

----------

...  :Smilie: 

 :
1.     -   ?   -   ?

2.       ?   ,          ,       -  :Frown:

----------


## Spartiat

> ... 
> 
>  :
> 1.     -   ?   -   ?


   (    )     -        .



> 2.       ?   ,          ,       -


    .     -   ,        ,   .

----------

>        .

 -       . ,     .    ?

----------

-   ?

----------


## .



----------


## .

** ,    ,

----------


## Spartiat

> >        .
> 
>  -       . ,     .    ?


   , ,      - -    .     ...  , ,  ,   .

----------


## Spartiat

*.*,  !  :Smilie: 
 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .



----------


## Spartiat

> 


,   .    ,     :   ,                  ?       ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Spartiat

> ,


    ,   ...  :Redface: 
! -    -   .  :yes:

----------

2010   40   1  ,        "   - 2011", "  -  ...  2011 ".           ,       . ,   2010   2011?

----------


## .

2010

----------



----------

-    ?      ?

----------


## _07

!        2008, 2009.   ?

----------


## oba5

,   .

   6 1   :


     4 :
- ...
-   .
- 
- 

*     ?*

----------


## oba5

> ,    http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_orenb_soft/6075.html   ,   ., ,    .   .       (   )), : "      ( 2010    )  :"  "      ( 2010    )  :" -         .  ,    -2


    ?

----------


## Fjedor

> -    ?      ?


        (  1   2010 )  ,     :

106 - / (/);
107, 108,109 - ;
110 - / (/).

P.S.  4-,   6-!

----------


## Fjedor

> ?


?    .

----------


## Astor-Trade

,   -2   6-1  2011    .       .      ,          ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 233

2010       c-6-1?       ?

----------


## .

.     ,   .
*Astor-Trade*,    10  .

----------

-2 - ,    ,   ,    ?

----------


## .

**,    ,   ,       
    ,       ?     ?

----------

,    ,    .   
  -5,      ,       3-   .

----------


## .

.

----------

> ,   -  .
>     .  -   .
>      ...


  (  )  -2.
    .
     -  .
    ?

----------

> -  .
>     ?


 ,  .

----------


## Trod

...         ...,  ,         :Wow: 
   .   ,    -6-1, -6-2, -6-3 + 2 +    (,     -   ,   4         ) -     2    ,  ???   2   ,       .
    .
    ,       .
   -     ,  ,      .
       ,       ?
   ,           ,     6%  ,   .
.    ,      ,   - .
   .
   ,        ,   ,          .
           ,    .
        , ,  ...    -      ,     .
       - -   ...

----------


## .

> ,       .


-   ?  - ,  -2       .        



> ,   4


     .



> -     ,  ,      .


      .     **   .  ,     ?   . 
        .     ,   . 



> ,       ?


 ,      ?      .        ,         .          ,   ,  ?
     . 



> ,        ,   ,          .


       .        .     ,       .   .
 -2     .    .  ,    ,      :Frown: 



> , ,


       , ,      :Wink:

----------


## Trod

*.*,      ...
  -           ,      .
 ,      ,  ,   .
   - ,   ,              ,   ""    "  150    100". 
      -     -       ,   ,       ,      ,               ,     (   ). 
  -              :Smilie: 
      ???     -     ?
P.S.       ,     ,   . 
      .
P.S.   " "                  ,         " " .

----------


## Trod

-     ....!           :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,      ,  ,   .


         .   -  .  .   - -     ,       ,     .



> - ,   ,              ,


   ,        .       /,  ,     ,   . -   - .    -      . 



> -


        ?      ,         ?
, 26     .



> " "


     ?       ?         ?  :Wink:     .

----------


## gihon

> ...


         ,   ,         ,     .     ,        .

----------


## Trod

> .   -  .  .   - -     ,       ,     ..


,    ,   ,     :Smilie: 




> ,        .       /,  ,     ,   . -   - .    -      .


,      ,  ,         -  ,   ,  ...




> ?      ,         ?
> , 26     .
>      ?       ?         ?     .


  ,          ,    .      -,     .
        -    ,    .
  - ,  -,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,          ,    .      -,     .


 ..   ,    ,    ?          ?  :Frown: 



> - ,  -,


       .      , ,    , ,   .    .    ,       ?  :Wink:

----------


## Trod

*gihon*,    ,    ,        ,       ,              ,    "",     -  ,     ,        :Smilie: 
 ,      -    ,       ,             ...
   ,                  ",  -   ",     ,   -      -       ,  -  "",    .   :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Trod*,       .
            .      1     .    ,   .          ,      .    ?  :Frown:  
 ,       ,       .  ,  2011

----------


## Trod

*.*,    ,     ,   ,       ,       :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:   :Wow: 
   ,     ,            ,   ,   ....
          -           ?           ...

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## Trod

*.*,         ...

----------


## Fjedor

> ,        .


     .       -11     ,     -2. ,    ,    -2,     -    ,         .

----------


## Trod

, 572,56       :Big Grin:

----------

-2 (  6%)?

----------


## Trod

**,  180  5%      ,  -  30%  ...  -   ,    - ...    -...

----------


## TonyMontana

> **,  180  5%      ,  -  30%  ...  -   ,    - ...    -...


       !      *****         ,  ,  "    ,    ",    .     ,           . 
           ,      . 
     !      " "    ?!

----------

, ,              2010 ,      ?    ?

----------


## .



----------

.  -2  2011, ,    3

----------


## .



----------


## Gogland

10.2010
   -2  2010      .
, ,
 1 . 2011 .       .
P/S         1   :Frown:

----------


## Gogland

/   :Smilie:

----------


## Bucom

> 1 . 2011 .       . P/S         1


   ()    
.  -  -    1- .

----------


## Gogland

:
 1     -2  1  2010 ?
 -6-1   2010 ?

----------


## .

1  2011   -2  2010

----------

6-1

----------


## _bmw

6 %  ,    2010 .  ,   -2   .  ... ?    (

----------

> 6-1


 :

 :
***************
--- (  )---
     -  .
    ?
--- ---
 ,  .
***************

----------

-    610   (21) .

----------

> 6-1


   ,     ?
 :Big Grin: 
     :  -6-1  ,   -2 ?
      ?

----------

> -2   .  ... ?


  -...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## _bmw

** ,           ?

----------

> ?


   .  ?
   (   , -),         .   -  !
 :Big Grin: 
    -  ...

----------


## _bmw

** ,,  !

----------

, ,       : -6-2  -6-1? -   .            .

----------

[QUOTE= ;53223068]  ,     ?
   -6%.    1030   ,     -1.  27  .11 .5    .       .5             .
   .   ?

----------

> -6%.    1030   ,     -1.  27  .11 .5    .       .5             .
>    .   ?


     .    ,     .

----------

[QUOTE=;53224494]


> ,     ?
>    -6%.    1030   ,     -1. ...
>    .   ?


,   .   ""?       ?

----------

> .


        - . 17  27-    .

----------

> - . 17  27-    .


   ,   ,  ,     ,    .
, ,        ,      ,    - -  ...

----------

> ,   ,  ,     ,    .


    ? , ?    -         .
   -  ?          -   .

    ,     .



> , ,        ,      ,    - -  ...


..,   - .

----------

,      . ,     .    .
 . -6%  .       31.12.2010 . -2    7.02.2011 .     ,    ...  -2  ,   . .  (    ).   -1, -6-2, -6-3.          ,     . 
,  ? ... ,       ,     :
1. 
2. -      1039
3.     
     -2,    .
  .  "       ,       ?"   -2. 
 ,    27,     ,    ,  -  ,  .      ,    .      .    ,    -2    .
  ,  ? 20.04.2011    . 
PS/   ,      .   ,     ,       (  ),        .
  .

----------

> ,  ? 20.04.2011    .


   .  .

----------


## echinaceabel

() -  "   "

----------

5%  -  (   ),  10%  .    1700,   !        !       ?

----------


## AVK

> () -  "   "


     ? ,  .

----------


## AVK

> 5%  -  (   ),  10%  .    1700,   !        !       ?


  10%     -   -   -    -  , ,   5%  -2     ?

----------

????

----------

> ,     ?
> 
>      :  -6-1  ,   -2 ?
>       ?


    2         ,     ,       ??

----------

> !       ?


    .

----------


## .

> 10%     -   -   -    -  , ,   5%  -2     ?


  ?   212-,      .    -2  .

----------

> 5%  -  (   )


     ( :Wink: ), 5% -   .        (   - 0),     - 100 .

----------

???

----------

??    ???

----------

> 2         ,     ,       ??


  ,    ,         -2,   -6-1.
 ,    ,   : ,         .
   ,    .
     -2    -  ,       .
  ,       ,    :  ,   .



> ????


   (" ")      . 
    .
   ,       -6-1   .

----------

> ??    ???


  27- -      . , ,      " ",     ,             .
  212-     " ()".       ,   27-   167-    .

----------

.. 


> ???


     ,     . ,       ,      -         .
      .
   ,    ,         .
   ,     -   .     .

----------

6-1,         ,          .  ?

----------

!        !  -         1032  600!                    !    ?
   .     .

----------


## echinaceabel

*AVK,*
 ,           ** , :
http://app.kemoms.ru/searchregno.aspx -  
http://www.novofoms.ru/registration_numbers -  
http://www.tfoms.e-burg.ru/index.php...per&Itemid=224 -  
http://www.fomsrt.ru/regservice/ - 
http://www.mccirk.ru/index.php?optio...arch&Itemid=49 -  

,      . ,   ,   ,  -, .

----------


## saippua

, ,        ,     - 2      - ?    - ? (  ?) .

----------

** 
** 
          () .  ,     .
    ,       .                ,         ,     - ,           .     .      ,    ,    ,      ()      .

*     30.03.2011 .  09-884/11-2*
         .      ,        .       . 




 30.03.2011 .  09-884/11-2

  47-6331/2010

   29.03.2011

30.03.2011
      :
  ..,
  ..,  ..,
        -       -  ( - )        21.10.2010   N 47-6331/2010        20.12.2010    .
 ,   ,                          ,             ,     .

               ( - )      276 . 40 .,    ". 17"    01.04.1996 N 27- "  ()      " ( - ),        () .
         30.03.2010 N 2,        () ,              16.04.2010.
   21.10.2010 (  ..)     .
      20.12.2010 (  ..,  ..,  ..)     .
       ,               () ,          .
        ,        ,         .   ,         .   ,      " -11",    ()      ,      .       .

" 1"  ,   ()                     .
 ". 5 . 1"   ,                ""  15.12.2001 N 167- "      ",    -  ,    .
 ,    ,         :  ; , , , ,       ;    ; ;    ;       ,    ;  (". 1" - "8 . 2 . 6" ).
" 1 . 10"  ,      ,    ,         :       ()      ;        ;       ;            ". 5 . 7" ;   ,  ". 2" - "5 . 2 . 6" ,      .
" 2 . 10"             .
, ""    ,    ,     ,          .
 ". 2 . 11"      1          .
            ""    ,         ,     - ,            .
  ,   ,  ". 71"     ,    ,      ,       ,    "",  ,    ,    ,     1     ()       .  ,     ,           ,  ,           ,                 .
      ,        .
     ,      (". 288"     ),     .
         ,   -  .
 ". 286", "287", "289"     , 

:

      21.10.2010   N 47-6331/2010        20.12.2010       ,     -       -  -  .


 ..


 ..
 ..

----------

> ,     .


  , -,   ,         ,    .
       . ,        .
 ,     .

----------

: " ". 2 . 11"      1          ."

-    .2, ,     27-  .5 : " ,    ,  1  ,     ,   ..."
   213- . 16, .5 "                 1   ,     ,  ..."
    ,   1  2011 . .. ,      (.,   )   ()    -    1  -    10%      5%       ,     ( ).

    ,      2 .  ,     ,       1039   1200 .      ,  10%         , ..  1039 .       ( -   ). 
  :   ,         -     (     ), 
         ?!
        -    ,  .      (10%  ) - "           " -   ,       ,  .
 ?

----------


## .

> ,   1  2011 .


  -  1  2010,   2011.



> 1039   1200 .      ,  10%         , ..  1039


    -2  12003 .    10%      ,   1200 .   ,     212-
 ,  1039,          27-, 10%    .      .

----------

> -  1  2010,   2011.
>     -2  12003 .    10%      ,   1200 .


 - 10%   ,      (  )



> ,  1039,          27-, 10%    .      .


 ,   ?         ,      , (.  ).   ,             (4 ,   ),  ,    ?   ,    ?

----------

> (4 ,   )


 ,  4    .   .



> ,   ?


            .  , ,      18  2001 .  6-.
        .   ,    ,   ,     .
 ,    212-      .       2010- ?  -   ,   10%        .

----------

> 2010- ?


       .   ,  10%          (    ),     ,    100 .

----------

> .   ,  10%          (    ),     ,    100 .


       1  46  212-: 


> 5    ,   (**)    ,


  ""    ,        (  ).

----------

> 1  46  212-:   ""    ,        (  ).


,  . 
, ,         ,        (),            ? (    ).
 ? ? ,        ""?

----------


## .

> (),            ?


     -     .  ,      ?

----------

> ,  . 
> , ,         ,        (),            ? (    ).
>  ? ? ,        ""?


    27-    10%   .       ,  .
,     212-    ""  ,   ,   27-  212-     ,     .   -       ...

----------

, .
!

----------

.            .    ,   50      ,      .


      28.04.2011,   

          () .  ,     .

    ,       .                ,         ,     - ,           .     .      ,    ,    ,      ()      .

     30.03.2011 .  09-884/11-2
          .      ,        .       .  20.04.2011,   





 30.03.2011 .  09-884/11-2

  47-6331/2010

   29.03.2011

30.03.2011
      :
  ..,
  ..,  ..,
        -       -  ( - )        21.10.2010   N 47-6331/2010        20.12.2010    .
 ,   ,                          ,             ,     .

               ( - )      276 . 40 .,    ". 17"    01.04.1996 N 27- "  ()      " ( - ),        () .
         30.03.2010 N 2,        () ,              16.04.2010.
   21.10.2010 (  ..)     .
      20.12.2010 (  ..,  ..,  ..)     .
       ,               () ,          .
        ,        ,         .   ,         .   ,      " -11",    ()      ,      .       .

" 1"  ,   ()                     .
 ". 5 . 1"   ,                ""  15.12.2001 N 167- "      ",    -  ,    .
 ,    ,         :  ; , , , ,       ;    ; ;    ;       ,    ;  (". 1" - "8 . 2 . 6" ).
" 1 . 10"  ,      ,    ,         :       ()      ;        ;       ;            ". 5 . 7" ;   ,  ". 2" - "5 . 2 . 6" ,      .
" 2 . 10"             .
, ""    ,    ,     ,          .
 ". 2 . 11"      1          .
            ""    ,         ,     - ,            .
  ,   ,  ". 71"     ,    ,      ,       ,    "",  ,    ,    ,     1     ()       .  ,     ,           ,  ,           ,                 .
      ,        .
     ,      (". 288"     ),     .
         ,   -  .
 ". 286", "287", "289"     , 

:

      21.10.2010   N 47-6331/2010        20.12.2010       ,     -       -  -  .


 ..


 ..
 ..

----------

,    #674 (     ...)

----------


## acidron

,    ,   , ,     6%,     ,     ,  1039  1800.     ,    -2  .         ,     :Wink:  




> ,  1039,          27-, 10%    .      .


   ?         1     :/




> 1  46  212-:   ""    ,        (  ).


,    -          ?    ,    ,

----------

> ?


        -    .     (      )  !
,    212-  100 ,         27-   :  !!!
 :Wink: 



> -          ?


  ,     212-   .   ,       ,   ,     .
             -      ,    .
   ,      .

     27- ,        . , ,  ...

----------


## acidron

> ,    212-  100 ,         27-   :  !!!


  :Smilie: 
          ,     ,    ,       212-  1800 .      27-  (     :Smilie:  ).          (,    ),    .

         ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ,    ,       212-  1800 .      27-  (     ).          (,    ),    .
> 
>          ?


    ,    ,      .
      212-,       ,   ,   ,        .
     100  ,        . 
 :Wink: 
       -      -  .
..,     100    ,    ,  ,  ""     .
 :Big Grin:

----------


## acidron

!    :    ,       212- (   ,     )      27-    ?

   27-      ,     212- (      212-       ).

----------

> 27-      ,     212- (      212-       ).


      , ,  ,   .     ( 27- )   ,        -.   ,              .          -    ( ,      :Big Grin: , ).

----------


## LadyJ

-     .-3118.,  .- 7275.   -       -2? (   ,  ,   )

----------


## Bucom

> -2?


         .  -  -   -2 (   ,  "   "). .,    -2   .
 -2 
   ,  1  ,   ,        ( - )    ( ..    ).

----------


## 2807

.       ,            ,          ( )  - ?    2-       ?   -     ,  ,  . .

----------

-    (  )

----------

2011 ,    ?

   ,   .
.


+  ,  ,           (  ),     ???

----------

.              (  . .      ).     ?     +  .    /        .

----------


## Bucom

> **   2011 ,    ?


  .   .              ,  ""          .

----------

-2   -6-1, -6-2  -6-3.
: 


> ... ,              ,  ,           ,         24  2009 .  212-.


: 


> -    .        ,      24.07.2009 .  212-        ,     ,              01.04.1996 .  27-   ()                    ( -2)        ,               -2. ,       ,    .


   . , ,    .   .       ,       .
...,   -    ???!!!
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## acidron

(   688,  -       ).  ,               "  ()  "        212    .  .    . 

   ( , ),       , "    10 ".

 ,  . ,   ,   ,                 ?

----------


## yante

> (   688,  -       ).  ,               "  ()  "        212    .  .    . 
> 
>    ( , ),       , "    10 ".
> 
>  ,  . ,   ,   ,                 ?


   ,    - .    ,      .
    -2 - , ,   ,       - ,  27- ,      ,   *   (     -987,     .42,  " " )
    - ,              " ", , , ,           ...

----------

> ,  . ,   ,   ,                 ?


    , -   .
    ,         ,      212-.
  27-    .

----------


## persssik

. ,        -2 (  ). 
:  -    .  11.11.2010.         ,    ,         .    ,      2 ,   .
       ?

----------


## pilsonis

> . ,        -2 (  ). 
> :  -    .  11.11.2010.         ,    ,         .    ,      2 ,   .
>        ?


   .        001,     ?   .
      .

----------


## persssik

> .        001,     ?   .
>       .


!!!

     ,      .    !
   ,       .
 ,   ,   (  )     -6-2  -6-3  -6-1?

----------


## pilsonis

> !!!
> 
>      ,      .    !


,  000- .


> ,   ,   (  )     -6-2  -6-3  -6-1?


    1-3  , ,    , .

----------


## persssik

> 1-3  , ,    , .


 1-3 ,      .  ,  .
 ,    :
     ?
     () ?     ?
             (  ,     ,     "",  )?

.

----------


## pilsonis

> 1-3 ,      .  ,  .
>  ,    :
>      ?
>      () ?     ?
>              (  ,     ,     "",  )?
> 
> .


1.   
2.  .
3.   ,         31.12.2010  .
4. -6-2,  ,   ,     -6-1,   , - . . -1. Ÿ    .
5.-6-3,        -6-1     . Ÿ     -6-1

----------

.
  -6    :
01.04.11-09.05.11
11.05.11-30.06.11
 ?        ?        ?

----------


## pilsonis

> 1.   
> 2.  .
> 3.   ,         31.12.2010  .
> 4. -6-2,  ,   ,     -6-1,   , - . . -1. Ÿ    .
> 5.-6-3,        -6-1     . Ÿ     -6-1


,  -6-2     ,   .

----------


## pilsonis

> .
>   -6    :
> 01.04.11-09.05.11
> 11.05.11-30.06.11
>  ?        ?        ?


  10.05.11-10.05.11- .
    .

----------

,  2.5 (2.5.34.2) 
 (10.05.11)      " "
  "  "
          :
01.04.11-09.05.11 
11.05.11-30.06.11
       ,   ?

----------


## pilsonis

> ,  2.5 (2.5.34.2) 
>  (10.05.11)      " "
>   "  "
>           :
> 01.04.11-09.05.11 
> 11.05.11-30.06.11
>        ,   ?


       ?      ,      .

----------

.      .      1   (10.05.11).

----------


## pilsonis

> .      .      1   (10.05.11).


   /     .      . 
       .

----------

> /     .      . 
>        .


,,     .     "    ".

----------


## pilsonis

> ,,     .     "    ".


   ,            .
      ,   ,         ,     ,         ?       ,   .

----------

"  ".   "".     ,       .  ?      , , .

----------


## pilsonis

> "  ".   "".     ,       .  ?      , , .


,  .

----------

! , !      2  2010.         .     ? .                 ,       ,           ""       2011      ,    1 2011   .  ?       . ? , !

----------


## pilsonis

> ! , !      2  2010.         .     ? .                 ,       ,           ""       2011      ,    1 2011   .  ?       . ? , !


   - ,   2  2011,  ,    2  2010         .
     2010 ,     .

----------

> - ,   2  2011,  ,    2  2010         .
>      2010 ,     .


       2 ?          ?       ?             300   .      .

----------


## pilsonis

> 2 ?          ?       ?             300   .      .


    ?     ,        ,       .    -1    ?  ,  -1   .

----------


## Uralgirl

,  
 ,            "             "   10%   12003 . = 1200,30 .     212- 5%  12003 = 600,15.              (15.03.2011.)        ,    ,    3            ,      ,  .    -                10392,        .  ?    (   )    1200, 30 .       , ..  ,    . ,         27-,

----------

> 10.05.11-10.05.11- .
>     .


,       ?
   .

----------


## pilsonis

> ,       ?
>    .


       ,     -6-2     ,    .     .

----------


## pilsonis

> ,  
>  ,            "             "   10%   12003 . = 1200,30 .     212- 5%  12003 = 600,15.              (15.03.2011.)        ,    ,    3            ,      ,  .    -                10392,        .  ?    (   )    1200, 30 .       , ..  ,    . ,         27-,


 ,      ,           ,    ,   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...8#post53126708

----------


## Uralgirl

> ,      ,           ,    ,   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...8#post53126708


   .          ,    -       27-,            :Frown:

----------


## pilsonis

> .          ,    -       27-,


   ?      ,     27-?    ,     ,        .

----------


## .

-         .     .

----------


## .

*Uralgirl*,            ?

----------


## acidron

> ,         ,      212-.
>   27-    .


        27- ,     (    408  -   17  27- ).

      ,          27 ,    ?

"             47  1 212-"


PS     27-       27-,   212-,  ..       ...

----------


## Uralgirl

> acidron


    27-, ...     ,   ...    ,          ,    ,     ,         ...     1019 . ,      1200,30  ...   212- 600,15   ,     ,     ,   -  ....

----------


## acidron

> 1019 . ,      1200,30  ...


        .     - 1019  27 ,  1800  212-.       . 
 ,  ,   -    29 , " "     ,     +600   :Smilie:  , ,    ,      ...

----------


## echinaceabel

,     ( ,   ),    -              0,01  -     ,   )
  :
1. , ,   ( -0,02   2010-2011).;
2.        ? (,  ,   ..) -   !!! !!!           !!!

----------


## Uralgirl

> .     - 1019  27 ,  1800  212-.       .


   ,   ,      27-  10%  10392 (.+ . ) = 1039,20,     10%  12002,76 (. + .+ +) = 1200,30...             .    ....   ,   ,   ...     ,           ....

----------


## Uralgirl

....     -2  -6-1....    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!     ....    ....

----------

> ,          27 ,    ?


   .   .



> "             47  1 212-"


    ,     . ,   .    , '!
 :Big Grin:

----------

> 27-, ...     ,   ...


   : 


> -         .     .


  -  .   .        ,        ,       .      ,                 (    "  ").     ,    !     -  !

----------

> ,     ( ,   ),    -              0,01


                  ,           . 
,        . 
         ,          ,           .

----------


## DimaMDM

** , , :
,   .   -1     2010   ,  .    " (-6-2, -6-2,   )  2010 ."
     2010   ,   (-2   )  .         1039,20.   -2   ,     ,    ,   ,     3000 . 
-     ?)

----------

> -     ?)


      .

----------


## DimaMDM

** , 
 .   ,       )
 ,   .  -2     ,     (   ). ,   ,    ,   .        ,       -2    ,    , ?  :Frown:    ,      3000+1039  :Frown:      ...

 ,    -,  



> ,    ,         -2,   -6-1.


     (   ),  - ?
 :Smilie:

----------

> .   ,


     ,     "".
 :Wink: 
       1       ,       .
        ,        ,    .
     -2, ..,           (   ,       ,  ),          .



> -2     ,     (   ). ,   ,    ,   .        ,       -2    ,    , ?    ,      3000+1039      ...


        .      ...
 :Wink: 
       (    ,   - 180   1 ).  ,        ,    (       ) -  1000   100  ,      -2   180  .



> (   ),  - ?


     ,      . 
      -   .      .

----------


## DimaMDM

:Smilie:  ,   -2 (:   ,          3000),       45 212- 100  .       

,   ,         .               -2,    . ? :Smilie:

----------

> ,   -2 (:   ,          3000),       45 212- 100  .       
> ,   ,         .               -2,    . ?


 ,    ,   , -     .
     -2  .        ,    .
 ,  ,  ,    ,    ,  .
 :Wink: 
  100  ,  , -   .            !
 :Big Grin:

----------


## DimaMDM

(  )      .  ? :Smilie:  -2-     .. 
   ,           ?    ,     ? :Smilie:  ,    ,          :Smilie: 
    ,    "  (-6-2, -6-2,   )  2010 ."    ,          (,   )?     .. ,    "  .."    ,    ,    ,       "   "...

----------

> ,           ?    ,     ?


      .      -   .
     ,  ,    ,     .



> "  (-6-2, -6-2,   )  2010 ."    ,          (,   )?


       ,       ,     .

----------


## DimaMDM

** ,   )

  -2,         .    ,           :Smilie:

----------


## Katty0508

.    .
   .     2010 .       .
         ,     ,        .

    ,          ,   1039,2.     .

  -  ,    27-    1   .       1  2011 . (. 41    24.07.2009). 
  ,            2010 .,       ,  2010.
       ,      ,  ,   .

 ?
     .

----------


## Katty0508

,       -.

 -2   ,       .

----------


## Gala_gl

?

----------

> 27-    1   .       1  2011 .


   1      .
     ,      1 .
..,  2010-.



> -2   ,


  ,  !
    24  2009 .  212-    46.     ,      1    2  .
 ,    ,  "      "? , -- !           ...

----------


## Katty0508

,    ,     ,       .

,        2010 .,        2011. 
 -   01.01.2010-31.12.2010.         2010 .,    2011.
         ,      1  2012,  2011.      . 

          1  2010,        .   2011.            ,          .

  ,           (     ).   .
  ,   -   (  ),  .    . .  .

----------


## Katty0508

.2 . 46 212- 
                     180                  30    ,      ,  10    ,      ,         181-  ,    1 000 .

. 34 . 1
                      ,    ,         ,        .

----------


## Katty0508

?
      ?

----------

> ?


     ?  .    .
 :Big Grin: 



> ?





> ...      ,


             .   ,   .           .
  .  , , ?    ,    ...
 :Big Grin: 
       ,      ,     . .., -     .     ,    ...



> ,    ,     ,       .


        ,      ,    .    ,    ,     .
  ,   -2, -   .   - ...



> -  01.01.2010-31.12.2010.         2010 .,    2011.


       "  2010 .",         !
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
   2011-    .  -   .      .

----------


## Katty0508

,  ,    ...
      , -  .
       .
      ,   -,   ,     ...

----------


## Katty0508

.
 ,    -2,       27 -:  5%       .
        25%,      3000 .
 .
     1039 ,            -2? 
        ,           2 000     ?      -  4 000?
      -   .                ()      - 200 .

----------


## Katty0508

:
   .    .  :
  ,   : 3 362  76 .
   168  13 .

   5 %  .          .
     -2,       ,     .    .

----------

> ...


   ,         .



> ,    -2,       27 -:  5%       .


   "   27 -"?  5%     212- -   46- .        .




> 1039 ,           -2?


   ,  -2  .         - . 
      ,         .
    ,      -      679. 




> ,          2 000     ?      -  4 000?
>       -   .                ()      - 200 . 
> ...
>  5 %  .          .


 1.      (  27-),      .       ,   -     -    . ,  ,      ,       ,       .     ,       ,       ,   -  ,       200 .       ,     -          .
2.     ,     ,       -     . ,       -      .          ,     200 .
3.    168  13    .    ,    .
  5%,    , ,  .           ,     -       .

----------


## Katty0508

.  1    ,      .
     -2,        0.       12 003.        ,      .

http://www.novolaws.ru/index.php?ds=695164
      ,    5 %,       
http://kad.arbitr.ru/?id=c0dbc0d0-e7...0-f1c309bcc836 (-    . )

       ,         .

----------


## Katty0508

44-1162/03-7 
    5 %   44-5334/2004
    ,          . .

----------


## .

> ,          . .


    ,   ,     .

----------

> http://www.novolaws.ru/index.php?ds=695164
>       ,    5 %,


 .       -    1917- . , ,  ...
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
  9  1991 .  2005-I "  " -  ,    2003- .     5%   .
,        ,   -   ,      .

----------


## Katty0508

.
      .
     56-29933/2011,  2000 .
   ,      ,     ?

----------

> 


   : 


> ,      ,       ,


 ..,  - 2000 .       2000,  200 ,       .
 :Wink: 
      .



> ,      ,     ?


   ,       .          212-.
,  ,  :      27-,              .   27-  -       -       ,    - .        .
  ,     27-               212- .

----------


## Katty0508

,    ...

----------


## ihvar

!
, ,     -      ?
      ,    - ...

----------


## zztalker

,

   -    -2  .. 19.08,         (  ) ?          ? 1039,20 ,  3600      ?       -2   212?

----------


## Marusya33

,     2 7201,66  :Wow:      , ,   :Wink:  , - ? ,     180 ,  .

----------

*    ""     ?

  +
1.3.  2012  * 

  ,    ,  2012 .           .   
  -2  1  ,   ,      () .     . 5 . 16  N 212-.

 ,     01.04.1996 N 27- "  ()      "  ,  ,         ,       (  . . 8, 11, 17    01.04.1996 N 27-).

               ,   ,   
    .         15       
()  (. 8 . 16  N 212-).

,   1  2012 .         15            (. 8 . 16  N 212-,     1  2012 .).

 ,             ,     ,        (. 13 . 1 . 29  N 212-).

----------


## AVK

,      ,  . ,           ( )  ,  ,        .       -      ? , ,      ,         ,  -   ,

----------

:
  2012 , ,        ,      .      () .  ,  2012         2011 .

      2012  -     :          .

    ,         15-    ,     (, ,     ).  ,      2012   15 , 15 , 15   15 .              ,          ,     .

   2011 , ,       1  2012    50 ,        - .

----------


## Helenky

!
 -        -2  2010.?
  .         ,  ,     ?

----------


## DimaMDM

** ,       -2 (212-).  3000. 
   ,     - 1)       ,             (27-),  2)        , 
        ,    ?)

----------

> ,     - 1)       ,             (27-),  2)        , 
>         ,    ?)


    ,      .    -    .
     ,  .

----------


## dukalis.1981

!!
    ,  !       .  2010         .  2011         ,   , +    ,     , ,       .     ,    ,       .    ,       .     1.03.2011 .               .     .   , ,   ..              1039   .     :      -27        N 182-  12.05.2005    .       , ..          !?

----------

> 1039   .     :      -27        N 182-  12.05.2005    .       , ..          !?


  ,       ?

----------


## dukalis.1981

> ,       ?


71-4118/2012  09.04.2012.

----------

> 71-4118/2012  09.04.2012.


 , ,     :    !
..,      ,      .   ,     !
                      7802/09  15.09.2009 . , ,     1  2011 .,           .

                  ...
 - ...      ,   ...

----------

